# Crawfish Boiling Catering Trailer



## cajundiver23

We are exiting the crawfish catering business for personal reasons and now we are selling our main boiling set up. This boiling rig has the capacity to boil 3,000 lbs of crawfish at 1 time. It can have water boiling in 30 minutes. The trailer is a heavy duty pro-pull trailer with 7,000 lbs axels & electric brakes. Everything required to wash and boil 3,000 plus lbs of crawfish is going with the trailer (pots, baskets, hoist, trolley, regulators, propane bottles, etc). It is located in the Houston Heights area and ready for showing. Call or text Ryan at 281-eight four one-7436. Asking $20,000.

Also for sale is the following items:
- 6 burner propane party grill - $300
- 3 basket propane deep fryer - $500
- 60 qt heavy duty stainless pot and burner - $150
- 30 gallon cast iron Jambalaya pot and custom burner - $1,000


----------

